# Need some info about auxillary gauges



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi. I'm building a 3D 67 GTO in Google Sketchup, and I have decided to replace the 8-track player with some auxillary gauges. I've seen many photos of this car with the gauges under the dash, but none are clear enough for me to tell just what the gauges are. If anyone could post a photo of gauges that might be found in a 67 GTO it would be much appreciated. Or if you have a good frontal photo of the gauges in _your_ car I could include them in my model. This is my first effort at building a car in Sketchup, and any comments or criticisms would be welcome. This is as close as I'll ever come to having my dream car, so I want to get it right. Thanks in advance.
(I'm also looking for some good photos of the grab handle)


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't a clue of what you are talking about. Most of the GTO's had a analog fuel gauge and a idiot light for the water temp, oil pressure, and battery charge indicator. The Stewart Warner gauges came in either 1, 2, or 3 pod gauge sets. If I had a 1 pod I would have a mechanical water temp. 2 pod I would add a mechanical oil pressure. 3 pod I would add to that an ammeter or vacuum gauge.

I hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The aftermarket gauges used under the dash are USUALLY: water temp, oil pressure, and volts.....however your rallye dash will already have water temp, and oul pressure. BTW you have the wrong year gauges in your dash.....COOL pics. !!!!! Welcome too....Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome Hellnbak, and never say never on getting one, took me 30 years. Outstanding work especially like the cop walking up in the drivers rear view, nice touch. is this what you are looking for, aftermarket with temp/oil pressure/voltage meters? The other factory option i believe was console mounted vacuum gauge. Looks like you used a Grant aftermarket wood steering wheel also, factory one is a little different. Please send a link to it when you are finished, and don't stop dreaming. You also need to add the radio knobs.










steering wheel:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967...ewItemQQptZMotors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories

vacuum gauge:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Start building a real one!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

two more things...bottom (metal part of the dash) was usually painted same color as top sill of inner doors. and the handle goes right next to the GTO on that strip to the rights around 10" long.

:agree with eric....use your considerable graphic talents....go make some cash and get a real one, they are a lot of fun.

did you start assembly yet Eric? post some pics when you do, merry x-mas:cheers

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

My God, my knobs fell off! :lol: Didn't even notice that, I put them back. Guess I'll just leave the 8-track, and maybe add the console vacuum gauge. I put it there because I collect 8-tracks, have _way_ too many of them.
As far as the dash color, I've downloaded a TON of 67 photos for this project, and while some of them do go that way, some don't. Some have the top sills painted a different color from the body. I tried painting the dash that way, just doesn't look right for some reason. Maybe after I finish this thing and render it (make everything look photo-realistic, with shiny surfaces where they should be shiny) it'll look different and I'll go that route. Things just don't look right when all the colors are flat.
I have the wrong dash gauges??????? I took them from the only decent photo I could find. Jeez, don't know what I'll do about that. I've tried to find someone in the local area that has a 67 that I could take some photos of, but no luck so far. If one of you would be willing to take some good photos of your gauges and some other stuff I would be willing to pay you. Or maybe you know of someone in the Holland, Michigan area that has one and would like to make a few bucks. 
I know where the grab handle goes, I have it in the model. I just wanted a good photo of the plate it mounts on.
Thanks for all your help and advice. Like I said, this is my first model and I know it's not perfect. But it's fun! Finally found something new and interesting to do on my puter. I'll post more photos as it develops.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

should find any reference photos you need here and it's free....i am just south of Detroit, i think the difference Eric is pointing to is the Rally dash w/tach, vs non rally (gauge/clock locations were different and the speedo had checker flags on it) and the lettering was slightly different between 66'-67'. post back if you need any more help, like what your doing. You will find if you research that the paint and trim combo's were pretty much unlimited as they had special paint and trim options so yes you could get all black on the dash and almost any trim/paint combo (have seen some very ugly originals...LOL).

Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I am expecting my "brake kit" late this week or next week. Then off to the body shop for a test fit......engine is coming along slowly and carefully!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE !!!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Visit Precision Pontiac Home Page you will find some excellent photos.


----------



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Eric! Can't believe there was a site that I hadn't come across during my research for this. Many useful photos. Gotta redo the gauges, and probably the shifter too. The fun never stops :lol:
Have a nice Christmas!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with these fellas, don't stop dreaming. You are incredibly talented; as a mechanical engineer, I know the sweat you gotta put into solid modeling of any sort, and this is just an amazingly cool project you've got going here. I really hope you will show us what the rendered model looks like, or let us download it if that would be possible.:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just checking in to see if you made any progress....on the exterior, add a chrome nipple in the middle of the grille lights


----------



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

If anybody has Sketchup on their computer, I can send them the file for
Rosebud (that's her name :lol and you can check her out in 3D, even make changes to her, paint her, etc. If you don't have it, it's a free program, has a _huge_ following. Just Google Sketchup, download it and install it. A warning tho - it's addictive! 
As far as the grill lights, I know I really need to replace them, but so far have been unable to find a decent photo to work from. Seems like the list of things I still need to do keeps getting larger instead of smaller. 
Actually I'm dividing time between this project and my next one - a 64 convertible. Should be fun.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would like a copy, i will d/l the software....you think your list is growing try building one...LOL. 

heres a good shot of the running lights:










Thanks,
Brian
:cheers


----------



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

It won't let me upload the file as an attachment, probably doesn't recognize the file type - it's a SKP file, that's what Sketchup uses, about 1mb. Any suggestions?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

probably have to ZIP it before sending as most e-mail will only take 16MB, my e-mail is [email protected], thanks


----------



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

Having a bit of a problem. Tried converting it to a zip file, but winzip won't recognize it as a valid zip file. Tried just attaching it as a SKP file, emailed it to myself, for whatever reason it gets converted into a text file. Gonna go to the Sketchucation Forum and see if anyone has a solution. Will let you know.


----------



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

Got it figured out, will email it in a couple of minutes. Enjoy


----------



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

File sent. Let me know how it goes


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks HellnBack, i am downloading the software now will let you know, used to be graphic artist, but have been out of the digital realm for years, know and respect the time it takes to do something like this, thanks for sharing, and seriously you should look into work in the field, you would make enough to buy a real one in no time.


----------



## Hellnbak (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, but I can't take all the credit. I did start out with a model somebody else had made












Pretty basic, but it was a place to start. Like I said, this was my "learning model". Working on another one now, much easier now that I know how to do things and work around some of Sketchup's "quirks". 
Put back the radio knobs and made some other small changes.







Well, gotta go. Just got in all the parts from TigerDirect to build a new computer. Getting tired of working around the problems accumulating on this one. Can't turn it off, last time I did it took most of an afternoon to get it booted again. It's almost 5 years old and that's pretty old in computer years. Pentium 4's just don't hack it nowadays. Antique, like me :lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

got it to load thanks, saved template in case i mess it up...lol


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Any word on how long it will be before you will be putting out any renders?


----------

